

AT&T IoT Starter Kit – Get Your Free Kit Through Monday - dokamoto
http://developerboards.att.lithium.com/t5/AT-T-Developer-Program-Blogs/AT-amp-T-IoT-Starter-Kit-Reducing-Barriers-for-IoT-Development/ba-p/40106

======
nkurz
This is an interesting direction for AT&T.

I see that the normal cost for this developer pack is $11, which seems very
reasonable. What's the expected retail or wholesale cost of the similar
service? That is, if I were to develop a product that made use of this
service, what would be the approximate cost to me per product for the same
data package included with each SIM? Is it priced per-SIM, or is it based the
total amount of data used by the all the products together?

At a low enough price, there would seem to be lots of interesting things that
one could do.

